

Does Mark Zuckerberg think he's Steve Jobs? - erickhill
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/04/02/does-mark-zuckerberg-think-hes-steve-jobs

======
Major_Grooves
Tsk! He's not the next Steve Jobs - he's the messiah! (or is that the same
thing? hmmmm)

